# Halloween Fabric is Out



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got back from my local JoAnn Fabrics and the Halloween novelty cottons are out! Hooray!

Three days ago, they weren't there so if they're not out yet in your location, they should be soon. 

Happy sewing!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Do you have a link we can see them online?


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Ms Wicked, thanks for the tip in your other JoAnn thread. I was out today looking at lumber to build my display for my Big Scream TV DVD, which I was planning on building using 2X4s and plywood. I remembered your thread when I was pulling out of Home Depot and looked down the street and saw a JoAnn’s……I said what the heck I’ll go take a look. They have Halloween fabric, at least 10 designs and all are 50% off! I’m now going to build a 2X4 frame and cover it with Halloween fabric. This will not only look better than what I was planning but, will be a lot easier to build and store. 

Thank you madam for a very helpful tip.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

they have some at ragshop too


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Eyes, I'm so glad that you found something to dress up your display! 

TD, I looked on the JoAnn website. I didn't see any Halloween fabrics listed on it. My store had around 15-20 different fabrics/designs plus another 8-10 or so of skull designs (those have been out with Pirates of the Caribbean in mind).

If I see that Halloween fabrics have been added to their website, I'll post a link.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oooh im sooo going to joannes COOOOOL Thanks


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

YES! Thanks you Ms. Wicked you!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Picked-up 4 yards of this today for my project....


----------

